# Traveling to the places of 'Rio, The Movie'. What is real and what is fantasy?



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

- edit


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

excellent photos!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Very nice, thanks for the post!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> excellent photos!





Saigoneseguy said:


> Very nice, thanks for the post!


Thanks!


----------



## hec2r-hec2r-activa8 (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful and lively city!
So many hotties! 
Love the movie


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Santa Teresa neighborhood in the movie..*.


Rio 3D - Rio de Janeiro por  Caio , no Flickr

*The real Santa Teresa neighborhood in Rio:*


RIOTUR por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

- edit


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Blue macaws and toucans in the movie...*


Rio 3D - Rio de Janeiro por Caio , no Flickr

*Blue macaws in Rio, only in Rio Zoo:*


I want to be free por diegorocha, no Flickr

*Toucans in Rio (Tijuca Forest, the heart of Rio): *


Tucano cores da natureza por dirru, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Marmosets in the movie...*


Rio 3D - Rio de Janeiro por  Caio ;, no Flickr

*Marmosets in Rio (Tijuca Forest, Sugar Loaf Mountain, Corcovado Mountain...) is easy to find!

Marmosets at Sugar Loaf Mountain:*


Monkeys por Amy Rankin, no Flickr


Monkeys! por Amy Rankin, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Marmoset at Sugar Loaf with Rio Downtown as the background:*


DSC_0236 por CatEmery, no Flickr


DSC_0228 por CatEmery, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*In the movie...*


Rio 3D - Rio de Janeiro por  Caio , no Flickr

*In Rio de Janeiro:*


Are you looking at me? por AcidZero, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

There are thousands of marmosets in Rio. A good mascot for the Olympics. I love the marmosets.


----------



## emerson_nb (Dec 3, 2010)

wonderfull!!!


----------



## Terra Alagoana (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations for this fantastic thread!!!

Very nice these comparisons between the movie and the real life!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

emerson_nb said:


> wonderfull!!!





Terra Alagoana said:


> Congratulations for this fantastic thread!!!
> 
> Very nice these comparisons between the movie and the real life!


Thank you brothers!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Favela Scene in the movie...*


Rio 3D - Rio de Janeiro por  Caio , no Flickr

*Favela Scene in Rio de Janeiro:*


Favela Rocinha por Julio Aguiar, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Botafogo Beach and Sugar Loaf Mountain in the movie...*


Rio 3D - Rio de Janeiro por  Caio , no Flickr

*Botafogo Beach and Sugar Loaf Mountain (ORIGINAL)*


Minha segunda casa - Rio de Janeiro por Diego Tovar, no Flickr​


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Excellent thread!~!

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thank you brother! kay:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Enjoyed a looot this thread Caue, congratz, havent seen the movie but certainly thinking in doing it so after this thread


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^


More...

*Typical sports scene on the beach in 'Rio, The Movie'...*​

Rio 3D por Caio C. R., no Flickr

*Typical sports scene on the beach in Rio de Janeiro:*​

Leblon por Márcio Cabral de Moura, no Flickr


Fute Volei por riojaneiro, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Rio's Street Carnival in the movie...*


Rio 3D por Caio C. R., no Flickr

*Rio's Street Carnival (ORIGINAL):*


Cloves_PubliusVergilius_RIOtur (8) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Bangalafumenga 06-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0029 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice. I love Rio. Havent heard of the movie, but will have to see it if it releases here kay:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
The city of Rio in 'Rio, the movie' is *very similar* to the real city of Rio.


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

:lol: Awesome thread, congratulations!
This is so entertaining it could be a whole new category in the forums: cities in movies vs real life. 
Very well done thread, love it how you got pictures that are actually very similar to each other, especially the sugarloaf view and lapa pictures :cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Very good and original idea !

Congrats for this awesome thread!

:applause:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thanks!


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

one of the most original threads I have seen in a while


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

Great idea indeed. Congrats!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Either way, it is a cidade maravilhosa!  :cheers2:

I saw the movie and, visually, it was spectacular. I haven't been to Rio, but I am sure it did the city justice.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thanks brother!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread; thanks for those photos, are indeed very nice :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, beautiful city ... Rio is one of my favorite cities!!

Nice pictures!!:cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome thread; thanks for those photos, are indeed very nice :cheers:





[email protected] said:


> Wow, beautiful city ... Rio is one of my favorite cities!!
> 
> Nice pictures!!:cheers:


Thanx friends!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive thread!!!


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

isakres said:


> Enjoyed a looot this thread Caue, congratz, havent seen the movie but certainly thinking in doing it so after this thread



+1 exelent thread :cheers:


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations Cauê...Thanks for the thread!!! kay:


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

Incredible Rio (both the movie and the city)... i want to rate 5 star thread, but it seems no star-rated-urban-tourist thread...


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

so cool... awesome thread, mate!

why are you in the brig?


----------

